# A cat called it!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont know how to remove the phone number but had to post. Poor cat, another being dumped as theres a baby on the way :sad:

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/143026-free-big-ginger-and-white-cat-manchester.html


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm having a baby and if anyone comes near my cats to come take them from me I'll use pregnancy hormones as an excuse and bite them 

What a pathetic excuse eh?...AND I still clean the litter tray!


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I just worry where a 3 year old free cat will end up :huh: You can tell they dont care, calls him "it" makes me sick, poor boy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

God that is so horrible. What's the problem with having cats if you're having a baby? I had my baby whilst I owned 6 cats and never experienced a single problem.

I hate they way they've just said "If you want it, come and get it"! Shocking attitude towards a cat who has no idea what's going to happen and has spent probably years giving the owner love


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

This has made me so sad, 

If I could drive I'd go and get the poor baby. People make me sick sometimes. 

I hope he gets a good home


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

such a beauty


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rose said:


> I dont know how to remove the phone number but had to post. Poor cat, another being dumped as theres a baby on the way :sad:
> 
> free big ginger and white cat | Manchester, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


You think that is bad , look at Gumtree and see the reasons..... We are going on holiday on Saturday so has to go asap....but the most digusting was: Mum's getting a white carpet so the cat has to go...leave the phone number there, it may help the poor cat to find a DECENT home.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> God that is so horrible. What's the problem with having cats if you're having a baby? I had my baby whilst I owned 6 cats and never experienced a single problem.
> 
> I hate they way they've just said "If you want it, come and get it"! Shocking attitude towards a cat who has no idea what's going to happen and has spent probably years giving the owner love


I had two dogs and would not have dreamt of getting rid of them when I was pregnant. We had a really old vet who said "You know, so many people buy a cat/dog like you or I might buy a hat", and he's right.
I think calling the cat "it" must be because they are foreign and not too good with personal pronouns, he, she etc?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

rose said:


> I dont know how to remove the phone number but had to post. Poor cat, another being dumped as theres a baby on the way :sad:
> 
> free big ginger and white cat | Manchester, Greater Manchester | Pets4Homes


My friends sister has a cat called Toffee and has been pregnant had a baby boy who is now 3 years old. She still has Toffee and adopted another cat called Jess and her 3 year old boy loves them.

Pregnancy isn't an excuse to get rid of a cat. Poor cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Calvine said:


> You think that is bad , look at Gumtree and see the reasons..... We are going on holiday on Saturday so has to go asap....but the most digusting was: Mum's getting a white carpet so the cat has to go...leave the phone number there, it may help the poor cat to find a DECENT home.


This is an even worse excuse. This cat needs a decent home and loving owners that are going to keep it.


----------



## katscat555 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have heard of/read every excuse under the sun for rehoming and it makes me so sad. 

I took in two cats who were both pregnant with kittens, when i was pregnant myself with my son who is now 14 years old.
They were going to be on the streets otherwise. Both mums gave birth within 8 hours of each other and both had 4 kittens each 6 weeks before my son was born.

It was a hectic time coming home with a newborn to 8, 6 week old kittens, two mums and 3 other children already!!

But do you know what if i could go back and do it all again i would.

Not once was i advised to "Get Rid" as some people kindly put it. Midwife jut told me to be careful with the litter trays. In fact she spent a little longer than necessary with us so she could get some cuddle time with the kittens!!!


----------

